# Kindesmissbrauch in der Kirche



## nyso (17. März 2010)

Hy Leute, aktuell wird ja das Thema Kindesmissbrauch in der Kirche sehr stark diskutiert. 
Nachdem ich anfangs dachte, die Kirche bekommt endlich mal eins über den Deckel war ich heute geschockt, als ich folgende News gelesen habe: Missbrauch: Regierung will nur noch einen Runden Tisch | tagesschau.de

Die Politik will lediglich einen Runden Tisch ins Leben rufen und das ganze Thema in Kommissionen, Beratungen etc. versickern lassen. So wird doch aber den Opfern nicht geholfen

Mein Hauptanstoßpunkt an der ganzen Diskussion ist die Frage, warum deusche Prister, Bischöfe etc. nicht wirklich unter deutsches Recht fallen? Wie kann es sein, dass die Kindervergewaltiger auch 20-30 Jahre nach ihren Taten nicht bestraft werden können, nur weil die Kirche das nicht möchte?
Wieso hat die Kirche überhaupt solche "Privilegien"?

Es sind Menschen, es sind Deutsche, sie haben ihren ständigen Wohnsitz in Dt. und fallen damit unter deutsches Recht, warum können sie danach aber nicht oder nur schwer belangt werden, selbst wenn zig Kinder(bzw. inzwischen Erwachsene) aussagen, von ihnen vergewaltigt worden zu sein.

Man stelle sich nur mal vor ein Imam vergewaltigt ein deutsches Kind in der Moschee und die Polizei darf/kann nicht ermittteln, das würde einen Riesenskandal geben. Aber das man gegen die Kirche nicht ermitteln kann soll normal sein? Woher nimmt die Kirche diese Macht?

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht
Liegt es an der CDU/CSU, daran das man die Wähler der christlichen Parteien nicht verärgern möchte? Wie kann es sein das sich die Politiker nicht wirklich an dieses Thema rantrauen???


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

Wen diese Pädophylen nicht Bestraft werden so wie es sich Gehört ist das ein Offenes Tor für jede Pädophylen was dann einfaches Spiel haben.

Die gehen in Kloster und treiben Ihr Unwesen vom gesetz vorbei.
Man misbraucht kinder über Jahrzenhte und danach kommt eine lecherliche entschuldigung in den medien und damit ist das thema vom tisch.

1ch frage mich immer und immer wieder warum, heute im jahre 2010 dieser kirchliche mist nicht einfach abgeschaft wird, wie fiel unheil hat die kirche im laufe der jahunderte angerichtet und wie fiel wird sie noch anrichten bis man diesen blödsinn endlich abschaft? 

Dieser CELIBAT ist auch totaler bullschitt weil man kann nicht die natur (das natrliche verlangen weg zwingen) überlisten ud dann spielen die grauen zellen verrückt.


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

> 1ch frage mich immer und immer wieder warum, heute im jahre 2010 dieser kirchliche mist nicht einfach abgeschaft wird, wie fiel unheil hat die kirche im laufe der jahunderte angerichtet und wie fiel wird sie noch anrichten bis man diesen blödsinn endlich abschaft?


Naja falls dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, es gibt auch gläubische Menschen willst du denen einfach die Kirche nehmen ? Genau so gut könnte man dir dein/e Auto/s nehmen und sagen ja pech junge umweltschutz!  Fahr doch mit dem Fahrad bevor die Eisbären absaufen

Bin jz eigentlich nicht wirklich gläubisch und auch kein Atheist aber einmal im Jahr gehe ich schon in die Kirche halt aus Prinzip 

Jeder Mensch hat halt seinen gewissen glauben, das ist wohl der Grund warum es die Kirche noch gibt, auch wen sie keine schöne Geschichte hat ist sie halt teil des Menschen


----------



## nyso (17. März 2010)

Jeder soll doch glauben was er will, steht doch jedem frei. Solange er damit anderen Menschen nicht auf die Füße tritt interessiert es doch auch niemanden. Ich habe auch meinen Glauben, allerdings nicht kirchlich, um himmels Willen Die Kirche sieht mich auch nie von innen, das was du machst ist eher geheuchelt

Hier geht es eher darum, was sich die Kirche mal wieder geleistet hat. Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren, weder als Einzelfall oder wie in Irland 13000 Kinder!!!

Und die Kirche ist nicht Teil des Menschen. Die Religion ist Teil des Menschen, dieses gläubige Empfinden. Die Kirche ist bloß eine Institution, die im Laufe der Jahrtausende viel zu stark geworden ist. Genaugenommen hat die Institution Kirche absolut keine Daseinsberechtigung. Es dürfte weder den Vatikan geben( den es nur dank einer cleveren Urkundenfälschung gibt) noch den Papst. Sowas sahen die frühen Christen nämlich gar nicht vor. Und wozu sollte ein *allmächtiger Gott* auch einen Stellvertreter brauchen, das an sich ist doch schon lächerlich

Wie gesagt, meine Frage war aber eher, wieso die Kirche so viel Macht hat? Wie kann es sein, das sich die Politiker/Strafverfolgungsbehörden nicht an die Kirche rantrauen?

Wäre ich Staatsanwalt würde ich volles Kanonenrohr ermitteln, egal wie viel Gegenwind es gibt. Jemand hat ein Kind vergewaltigt und muss bestraft werden. Ob er Straßenpenner, Lobbyist, Politiker, Bischof oder der Papst persönlich ist würde mir am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen.


----------



## Ahab (17. März 2010)

Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, dass sich die katholische Kirche im Laufe der Jahrhunderte auch gewandelt hat! Sie ist zwar noch weitaus konservativer und bisweilen auch radikaler, als die evangelische Kirche. Doch wie im Mittelalter führen sie sich ja auch nicht mehr auf, das wäre in einer modernen, aufgeklärten Gesellschaft nicht mehr möglich. 

Dass sich die katholische Kirche in den letzten Jahren aber immer wieder mit Kindesmissbrauch auseinandersetzen musste und muss, stimmt mich äußerst nachdenklich. Das ist irgendwie echt gruselig...


----------



## Fl_o (17. März 2010)

jop gruselig schon


----------



## nyso (17. März 2010)

Die Kirche _musste_ sich ja anpassen. Wenn es nach der Kirche ginge wären wir vermutlich noch immer im Mittelalter, wo die Kirche unbegrenzte Macht hatte^^

In unserer "aufgeklärten" Welt von heute würden sie sich mit vielen Sachen aber einfach absolut unglaubwürdig bis lächerlich machen.


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

Sorry aber AUTOS mit KIRCHE haben nichts gemeinsam und auch nicht zu vergleichen.

AUTOS sind REAL, ein Mobilitätsgebrauchgegenstand was Notwendig ist um Schnell von A nach B zu Kommen, um flexibel im Berufsleben zu Sein.
RELIGION ist PHANTASIE BULSHITT OHNE BEWEISE und von da ist die Kirche Entstanden.

Etwas was REAL ist kann man nicht weg nehmen aber etwas was KRANKHAFTE GEFERLICHE PHANTASIE ist, schon.

Klar das man keinen dazu Zwingen kann, muss auch nicht, aber wer umbedingt in den humbug glauben will, kann es auch in den 4 Wände machen. 
Dafür braucht man keine Religionstunden in den Schulen, Keine kirchliche Schulen, Kein Kreuze an den wänden in Schulen, Gerichtsäle oder wo auch immer und auch keine BING-BANG Lärmbelestigung am frühen morgen nur weil irgendwelche Behaupten das sie mit Ihren Glauben das Gesammte UMFELD Belästigen müssen.

Ich bin Überhaupt nicht Gläubig. Eher glaube ich in der existenz von ALIENS anstat in so ein Schwachsinn und Lebe wunderbar gut damit seit 47 Jahre.
Es hat mich kein Gott Beschützt und auch kein Teufell Gejagt, Kräuze auf der Wand brauch ich auch nicht, Auf den knien Herumrutschen vor den Schlafengehen ist einfach nur Krank u. Brauch ich nicht und ein Blödes buch mit SciFi Merchien unter den Kopf kissen auch nicht.

Bei Kindern ist das Ganz schlimm. Auf eine Seite wird denen Wissenschaft u. Soziales eingetrichtet, in der Nächste Stunde kommt der HOCKUS POKUS BLÖDSINN was All die Technischen Erungenschaften der Mecnscheit wiederspricht oder die kids haben Sexualkunde, da wird was von Pillen u. Condomen Erzählt, in der Nächte stunde kommt der HOCKUS POKUS BLÖDSINN wo darüber Erzählt wird das Derartige Vehütungsmitteln eine SÜNDE SIND und das der Vatikan es Verbieten will. 

So was ist MASSENVERBLÖDUNG und IHREFÜHRUNG was in der erzihung der Modernen Kindern nichts Verloren hat und einfach nur KRANK und Warum Müssen in den Schulen diese Drecks holzkräuze an der Wand hängen mit der Aufgenagelten Kadawer figur mit den Offenen Maul? Mit was hilft den das? 



nyso schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, meine Frage war aber eher, wieso die Kirche so viel Macht hat? Wie kann es sein, das sich die Politiker/Strafverfolgungsbehörden nicht an die Kirche rantrauen?


Weil einfach Millionen Von.............IDIOTEN diesen Humbug Glauben und MILLIARDEN denen im Hintern Schiben und das seit Hunderte von Jahre.



nyso schrieb:


> Die Kirche _musste_ sich ja anpassen. Wenn es nach der Kirche ginge wären wir vermutlich noch immer im Mittelalter, wo die Kirche unbegrenzte Macht hatte^^


die Kirche KANN sich NICHT ANPASSEN und WILL ES AUCH NICHT.
Die Kirche geht nach ein Alten SciFi Buch was diese Regiert und diese Regierung wird diese mit Sicherheit nicht Ablegen um sich an zu Passen.
Katolisch ist ein Katastrophe. Das Orthodoxe ist ein Desaster, ein Fiasco noch Schlimmer als die Katolische.

Bei den Katoliken ist auch dieses CELIBAT BLÖDSINN, Kein Sex auf Lebenszeit. So was ist einfach nur Krank. Die ticken einfach nicht mehr sauber und wen man denen einige Psihologischen Tests machen wurde, wurden die Alle eine An der Waffel haben. Nun aufdenen ihren Hände die eigenen Kindern zu Lassen ist einfach nur Verantwortungslos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Mein Hauptanstoßpunkt an der ganzen Diskussion ist die Frage, warum deusche Prister, Bischöfe etc. nicht wirklich unter deutsches Recht fallen? Wie kann es sein, dass die Kindervergewaltiger auch 20-30 Jahre nach ihren Taten nicht bestraft werden können, nur weil die Kirche das nicht möchte?
> Wieso hat die Kirche überhaupt solche "Privilegien"?



Sie fallen unter deutsches Recht und (in diesem Fall...) hat die Kirche auch keine Privilegien.
Es geht bislang aber nur um Fälle, die nach deutschem Recht verjährt sind. D.h. der Staat hat keinerlei Handlungsfähigkeiten, außer die, die ihm die Täter (oder deren Dachorganisation) zugesteht -> runder Tisch, wenn mehr nicht geht.




> Woher nimmt die Kirche diese Macht?



In diesem Fall wie gesagt aus allgemeingültigen Gesetzen. In anderen, weniger spektakulären Fällen kann sie sich aber schlichtweg auf ihren Rückhalt bei regelmäßigen Wählern berufen. Wir werden nicht umsonst seit 5 Jahren von einer "christlich ... ..."-Regierung regiert. Wann immer es darum geht, irgendwelche Privelegien der Kirchen anzugreifen (und sei es auch nur, dass deren Ideologie&Propaganda auf Staatskosten von Beamten ungeschützt unter Kindern zwangsverbreitet wird), gibt es groß angelegte Proteste. In Nord- und Ostdeutschland gehts auf Länderebene noch, aber bundesweit ist eine Säkularisierung Deutschlands nicht durchzusetzen. (es gibt bekanntermaßen Bundesländer, die schon ein massives Problem damit haben, wenn nicht mehr an jeder Ecke ein Kreuz hängen soll...)


----------



## nyso (17. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie fallen unter deutsches Recht und (in diesem Fall...) hat die Kirche auch keine Privilegien.
> Es geht bislang aber nur um Fälle, die nach deutschem Recht verjährt sind. D.h. der Staat hat keinerlei Handlungsfähigkeiten, außer die, die ihm die Täter (oder deren Dachorganisation) zugesteht -> runder Tisch, wenn mehr nicht geht.



Das Problem ist doch aber, dass die Kirche bewusst dafür sorgt, das diese Fälle verjähren. Man müsste sofort nach bekanntwerden ermitteln, und nicht erst warten bis die Kirche nach 20 Jahren mit den Internas fertig ist. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In diesem Fall wie gesagt aus allgemeingültigen Gesetzen. In anderen, weniger spektakulären Fällen kann sie sich aber schlichtweg auf ihren Rückhalt bei regelmäßigen Wählern berufen. Wir werden nicht umsonst seit 5 Jahren von einer "christlich ... ..."-Regierung regiert. Wann immer es darum geht, irgendwelche Privelegien der Kirchen anzugreifen (und sei es auch nur, dass deren Ideologie&Propaganda auf Staatskosten von Beamten ungeschützt unter Kindern zwangsverbreitet wird), gibt es groß angelegte Proteste. In Nord- und Ostdeutschland gehts auf Länderebene noch, aber bundesweit ist eine Säkularisierung Deutschlands nicht durchzusetzen. (es gibt bekanntermaßen Bundesländer, die schon ein massives Problem damit haben, wenn nicht mehr an jeder Ecke ein Kreuz hängen soll...)



Also ich habe die CD/SU noch nie gewählt und werde es auch nie tun, zumal die christlichen Werte der beiden Parteien doch "etwas" auf der Strecke bleiben
Was bin ich froh das ich in einem von der SPD regierten Brandenburg in einer von der SPD regierten Stadt großgeworden bin und auch hier in Sachsen-Anhalt nicht überall Kreuze hängen. 
Mal gucken was sich die Politiker noch so alles einfallen lassen. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch bald Religionsunterricht bundesweit, oder Kreuze an jeder Ecke^^
Da freut sich dann meine Rechtschutz und mein Anwalt, wenn ich dagegen ins Feld ziehe


----------



## Tamio (17. März 2010)

Gib es nicht eine Möglichkeit die Kirche als Organisation der Beihilfe, Verschleierung oder so was strafrechtlich zu verfolgen.
Ich finde es furchtbar das die mit einer Entschuldigung nach dem Motto "es tut uns mehr weh, als dir mein Sohn" Gefasel davon kommen. 

Ganz interessant ist wohl die BBC Doku Sex, crimes and the Vatican (auf YT wohl zu finden)
und Wiki
Sexueller Missbrauch in der römisch-katholischen Kirche ? Wikipedia


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

EinarN, bitte lies deine Beiträge durch bevor du sie abschickst. Von den vielen Rechtschreibfehlern bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.

Ich selbst finde die katholische Kirche schrecklich. Diese Menschen da haben meist doch echt kein Hirn im Kopf, das hat man schon in der Vergangenheit gesehen. Zb. wurde Kopernikus damals als Idiot abgestempelt, genau wie Galileo Galilei. Heute werden die als Helden angesehen, von der selben Kirche. Die Katholiken haben jahrhundertelang die Forschung zurückgehalten. Die waren mit ihrem Egoismus und ihrer Engstirnigkeit schuld am Dreißigjährigem Krieg. Die haben die Leute übers Ohr gehauen mit ihren vermaledeiten Ablassbriefen, haben so dekadent gelebt wie es überhaupt nur ging. Die Katholiken sind streng GEGEN Verhütung. Und jetzt dieser Missbrauch Skandal ... Ich wäre für die sofortige Auflösung der katholischen Kirche! Ich selbst bin Protestant, eher konvertiere ich zu Scientology als mich der katholischen Kirche anzuschließen! Diese Leute haben nichts mit den Wünschen und dem Charakter von Jesus Christus gemein, denn wenn es den wirklich gegeben hat, ist er das größte Vorbild was man überhaupt nur haben kann.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Kinderschänder gehören lebenslang weggesperrt - unter schlechten Haftbedingungen! Und mit lebenslang meine ich bis zu ihrem letzten Atemzug und nicht nur 15 Jahre.


Die Kirche, insbesondere die katholische, ist etwas schlechtes. Warum soll ich an ein Wesen glauben, das gar nicht existiert?
Die Kirche hat jahrhundertelang jeglichen Fortschritt blockiert. Ohne die Kirche wären wir jetzt viel weiter, hätten schnellere PCs und einen höheren Lebensstandard.
Wegen der Kirche gibt es in einigen Teilen dieser Welt keine Verhütungsmittel/Kondome zu kaufen. Die Folgen sind hohe AIDS-Raten, Armut und Überbevölkerung.
Die Kirche mit ihren Moralpredigern stellt sich gegen die Stammzellforschung, obwohl man damit Millionen Schwerstkranke heilen könnte.

Ich habe so einen Hass auf die Kirche!


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

Und wie fiele Menschen sind nur in den Letzten 100 jahren Verreckt wegen den Religiosen Fanatismus vom Jugoslavien Krig bis zu den VTC, was Heute noch in Nahosten Abgeht.
Wen ich mir nun auch noch ansehen muss wie in Rom hundert tausende sich sammeln um ein ziternden Rentner zu Sehen was seine hand in kreuzrichtung bewegt und etwas von..... "Obivan Kinobi" wasselt, frage Ich mich wo leben wir eigentlich? 

Dazu kommt noch, wie Verantwortungslos sind wohl einige eltern und wie religionsverblendet die wohl sind, wen sie die eigenen kindern in derartige einrichtungen schiken wo sie genau wissen was zeit jahrzehnte abgeht. 
Denen ist es wohl schnurz egal was mit den kindern passiert.
Da solte das Gesetz mal auch einggreifen weil solche monstern sind keine eltern.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Und wo kommt die übermäßige Triebhaftigkeit her? Genau, von den Hoden.
Völlig egal, ob es sich dabei um einen Kinderschänder oder Vergewaltiger handelt.


----------



## herethic (17. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Kinderschänder gehören lebenslang weggesperrt - unter schlechten Haftbedingungen! Und mit lebenslang meine ich bis zu ihrem letzten Atemzug und nicht nur 15 Jahre.


Nur scheissse wenn man verurteilt wird,obwohl man unschuldig ist.



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Kirche, insbesondere die katholische, ist etwas schlechtes.


Erklär das mal 3 Milliarden Menschen 





Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Warum soll ich an ein Wesen glauben, das gar nicht existiert?


Woher willst du sicher sein,das es nicht exsistiert?


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Kirche hat jahrhundertelang jeglichen Fortschritt blockiert.


Naja mit der Hexenverbrennung haben sie ja mitlerweile aufgehört 


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ohne die Kirche wären wir jetzt viel weiter, hätten schnellere PCs und einen höheren Lebensstandard.


Ähh...NEIN! Schon gemerkt das die größten Erfinder der Menschheitsgeschichte Gläubige waren!?


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wegen der Kirche gibt es in einigen Teilen dieser Welt keine Verhütungsmittel/Kondome zu kaufen. Die Folgen sind hohe AIDS-Raten, Armut und Überbevölkerung.


Damit meinst du die katholische,aber nicht die Evangelische.





Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Kirche mit ihren Moralpredigern stellt sich gegen die Stammzellforschung, obwohl man damit Millionen Schwerstkranke heilen könnte.


Ich bin zwar auch dafür,aber ziemlich viele Menschen(auch Atheisten)sind dagegen,


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich habe so einen Hass auf die Kirche!


Ohne sie wärst du vielleicht gar nicht am Leben,da die Kirchlichen Regeln als Vorreiter der heutigen Gesetze fingieren und ohne sie wohl Anarchie herrschen würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2010)

@all:
Auch wer die katholische Kirche hast, hält sich bitte an die Forenregeln in Bezug auf Ausdrucksweise, respektvollem Umgang und Diskussionsbeteiligung/Themenbeitrag.
Das bedeutet insbesondere auch, dass das Thema hier "Missbrauch in der katholischen Kirche" ist. Nicht "ich finde menschenrechtswiedrige Verstümmelungen toll".




nyso schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch aber, dass die Kirche bewusst dafür sorgt, das diese Fälle verjähren. Man müsste sofort nach bekanntwerden ermitteln, und nicht erst warten bis die Kirche nach 20 Jahren mit den Internas fertig ist.



Macht man auch. Wenn die Opfer die Taten melden. Warum das hier nicht erfolgt ist, ist sehr diskutabel - hat aber in erster Instanz wenig mit der Kirche zu tun. Und das die Kirche als solche bewusst an Vertuschungsaktionen arbeitet, ist bislang nicht bekannt. Da derartige Handlungen auch nach kirchen eigener Philosphie inakzeptabel sind, würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn sie intern größere Bekanntheit erlangen. Die Schuld von Einzeltätern überträgt sich aber nicht auf deren Arbeitgeber.


----------



## nyso (17. März 2010)

Diese Fälle werden doch bei der Polizei gar nicht bearbeitet, unter Verweis darauf, dass das erst intern in der Kirche geklärt wird. Und wenn diese Untersuchungen abgeschlossen sind wird erst die Polizei/ der Staatsanwalt eingeschaltet. Das ist gängige Praxis!!!

ABER: Der Haken an der Sache ist, das sich die Kirche so lange Zeit lässt diese Sachen zu untersuchen, bis sie verjährt sind!

Bischof Ackermann: _"Da wo kein wirklicher Aufklärungswille vorhanden war und Täter einfach nur versetzt wurden, müssen wir in einer ganzen Reihe von Fällen gestehen, dass vertuscht worden ist"_

Quelle: Missbrauchsfälle: Bischof Ackermann spricht von "Vertuschung" | tagesschau.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Trotzdem müsste sich die Kirche die Frage gefallen lassen, was das Versetzen der Kirchenmitarbeiten denn bringen soll, außer dass die Taten verlagert werden?


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Och Mann, zu dem Kirchenthema gibt's 'n eigenen Thread in der Rumpelkammer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/67976-wer-glaubt-gott-oder-den-urknall.html- am besten gleich da weiterdiskutieren, da ist eh' mehr Zündstoff vorhanden.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

Die Christen sind insgesamt nur 1 Milliarde, von 3 Milliarden Christen kann da nicht die Rede sein.

1 Milliarde Christen

1 Milliarde Islam

300 Millionen Buddhisten

800 Millionen - 1 Milliarde Hindus

Rest = Sonstige


So war das, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## nyso (17. März 2010)

Hier geht es aber eigentlich nur um den Missbrauch in der Kirche. Nicht darum ob jemand an Gott glaubt oder ob es den Urknall gab


----------



## Tamio (17. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> hh...NEIN! Schon gemerkt das die größten Erfinder der Menschheitsgeschichte Gläubige waren!?


Was hat das damit zu tun das sie gläubig waren. Die Kirche hat Wissen unterdrückt. Von Wissen das die Erde rund ist und das sie sich um die Sonne dreht bis hin zur Kudi die heute fast jeder lernt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die Christen sind insgesamt nur 1 Milliarde, von 3 Milliarden Christen kann da nicht die Rede sein.
> 
> 1 Milliarde Christen
> 
> ...


 
Öhm, es sind 1 Milliarde Kathloiken, dazu kommen noch die anderen christlichen Gruppen, zusammen sinds 3 Milliarden. 



thrian schrieb:


> Schon gemerkt das die größten Erfinder der Menschheitsgeschichte Gläubige waren!?


 
Öhm, früher waren nur Kirchenmitarbeiter in der Lage zu forschen, weil nur sie lesen und schreiben konnten.
Außerdem hatte man damals auch eine andere Meinung als heute von der Kirche.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. März 2010)

Gibts eigentlich noch die Calvinisten sowie Zwinglinisten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Wen hast du erschossen?


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Woher willst du sicher sein,das es nicht exsistiert?


Hast du BEWEISE das "ES" Existert? 
Wie Kann man an etwas glauben wo man keine existenz Beweise hat? 

Nun egal ob ES / ER existiert oder nicht, mit oder ohne beweise, die haben schonlange kein recht ein menschenleben derartig zu zerstören.

Die kirche zeigt immer wieder gerne mit den finger zum islam, weil die so radikale fanatiker sind, frauen STEINIGEN wen sie fremd gehen usw. obwohl die auch nicht besser sind. die Vergewaltigen u. Misbrauchen Kindern bei denen das Gesammte Leben zerstört ist und traumes mitschleppen bis im höhen Alter. eine Gesteinigte frau im islam, hat 5 min. schmerz danach gibt sie den löffel ab.
Beides Bedeuten MORD, körperlicher Mord u. Sehlischer MORD. Der Unterschied der Körperliche MORD ist nicht so mit leiden Verbunden in vergleich mit den Sehlichen MORD.

Diese Kriminelle Pädophyle Priester wurde Ich in eine Arena wie Im Mittelalter Hinstellen, NACKT und von KINDERN Steinigen Lassen aber mit ein Schutzhelm am Kopf das die nicht so Schnell Drauf gehen. 
Gelegentlich wen die Voller wunden sind, eine konzentrierte Salz Säure dusche und dann Weiter Steinigen bis sie drauf gehen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wo kommt die übermäßige Triebhaftigkeit her? Genau, von den Hoden.


Wer gesund im Hirn ist, kann diese Triebe aber kontrollieren. Pädophile sind kranke Köpfe. Und das Hirn wird bei der Kastration nicht angerührt.
Einen Mörder lässt man auch nicht sofort wieder frei, auch wenn man den Mordtrieb entfernen könnte. Strafe muss eben sein.



thrian schrieb:


> Schon gemerkt das die größten Erfinder der Menschheitsgeschichte Gläubige waren!?


Ohne Glauben hätten sie diese Sachen trotzdem erfunden.



> Ohne sie wärst du vielleicht gar nicht am Leben,da die Kirchlichen Regeln als Vorreiter der heutigen Gesetze fingieren und ohne sie wohl Anarchie herrschen würde.


Jede Gesellschaft beschließt Regeln, ganz unabhängig vom Glauben.


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer gesund im Hirn ist, kann diese Triebe aber kontrollieren.



Nein, kann er nicht.

BTW habe ich überhaupt kein Bock hier zu diskutieren, es zwingt mich nur jedesmal so ein komisches Gefühl was in diesem Unterforum zu posten.


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2010)

So, entweder jetzt _sinnvoll_ was zum Thema posten, oder die Finger von der Tastatur lassen.

Bitte, Leute. Es ist hier doch nicht der Sinn des Threads darüber zu diskutieren ob hier Postings zählen sollen oder nicht. Noch viel schlimmer finde ich die Ausdrucksweise mancher Personen. Daher nochmal als Erinnerung ein Quote des Kollegens:



> @all:
> Auch wer die katholische Kirche hast, hält sich bitte an die Forenregeln  in Bezug auf Ausdrucksweise, respektvollem Umgang und  Diskussionsbeteiligung/Themenbeitrag.
> Das bedeutet insbesondere auch, dass das Thema hier "Missbrauch in der  katholischen Kirche" ist. Nicht "ich finde menschenrechtswiedrige  Verstümmelungen toll".


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

Letzendlich gehts darum, wie man derartige Dinge in Zukunft verhindern kann.
Mit Versetzen der Kirchenmitarbeiter ist es ja nicht getan, das hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt.


----------



## herethic (17. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Hast du BEWEISE das "ES" Existert?


Nein,aber er hat gesagt das es _Gott_ *nicht*(auf gar keinen fall)gibt und ich frage mich ob er Beweise hat,das _Gott_ nicht existiert.


EinarN schrieb:


> Wie Kann man an etwas glauben wo man keine existenz Beweise hat?


Siehst du die Aussagen von mehreren Menschen im alten Testament nicht als Beweis an? Oder willst du ein Foto von Gott?Ein Interview?Es gibt genauso viele/wenige Beweise für die existens Gottess als für die Existens von Ägyptischen Pharaonen.


EinarN schrieb:


> Nun egal ob ES / ER existiert oder nicht, mit oder ohne beweise, die haben schonlange kein recht ein menschenleben derartig zu zerstören.


Natürlich nicht,obwohl "zerstören"schon etwas an den Haaren herbegeizogen ist.Es kann gut passieren,das sich eine 2 Jährige sich nicht mehr an die Vergewaltigung errinert,oder man die Veregewaltigung emotional gut verarbeitet.Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen,das eine Vergewaltigung in der Kindheit,das Leben eines Menschen zerstört(wobei ich es nicht ausschliesen will).Ich errinere nur an die ganzen Stars und Biogrphinenen die nicht ihr ganzes Leben demprimiert sind,weil sie in der Kindheit von ihrem Onkel vergewaltigt wwurden.


EinarN schrieb:


> Die kirche zeigt immer wieder gerne mit den finger zum islam, weil die so radikale fanatiker sind, frauen STEINIGEN wen sie fremd gehen usw.


Da muss ich dir zustimmen!Letzens hat mein katholischer Pfarrer auch gesagt das alle Völker östlich des Jordan unkultiviert und unaufgeklärt sind.





EinarN schrieb:


> obwohl die auch nicht besser sind. die Vergewaltigen u. Misbrauchen Kindern bei denen das Gesammte Leben zerstört ist und traumes mitschleppen bis im höhen Alter. eine Gesteinigte frau im islam, hat 5 min. schmerz danach gibt sie den löffel ab.


Wie bereits gesagt muss das Leben nicht zwangweise zerstört sein.Diese 5 Minuten sind grauenvoll,geschweige denn von der Zeit bis zzur Steinigung,in der die Frau weiß das sie bald stirbt.


EinarN schrieb:


> Beides Bedeuten MORD, körperlicher Mord u. Sehlischer MORD. Der Unterschied der Körperliche MORD ist nicht so mit leiden Verbunden in vergleich mit den Sehlichen MORD.


Nicht wirklich.
Die Vergewaltigung KANN Seelischen Mord bedeuten,auch wenn die Seele nicht unbeding Tod ist sondern nur irreparabel beschädigt.Körperlicher Mord ist es sicher nicht,da die Person nach der VErgewaltigung nicht stirbt.
Bei der Steinigung ist es körperlicher Mord,aber kein Seelischer.

Beides ist schlimm und lässt sich nach einer "Leidensskala"richten.Jeder Mensch geht anders mit einer Vergewaltigung um(im gegensatz zu einem Mord).


EinarN schrieb:


> Diese Kriminelle Pädophyle Priester wurde Ich in eine Arena wie Im Mittelalter Hinstellen, NACKT und von KINDERN Steinigen Lassen aber mit ein Schutzhelm am Kopf das die nicht so Schnell Drauf gehen.
> Gelegentlich wen die Voller wunden sind, eine konzentrierte Salz Säure dusche und dann Weiter Steinigen bis sie drauf gehen.


Alsodu würdest jemanden einen qualvollen Tod sterben lassen,weil er das Leben eines Menschen möglicherweise seelisch zerstöt hat...

...intressant.

Hat nciht jeder eine 2.Chance verdient?


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

Was ich sehr Eigenartig finde, egal wie wir uns hier aufregen, da draussen passiert nichts 

Ich erinere mich, es sind kaum 2 wochen her, da wurde noch in den medien darüber berichtet, wie so ein kindeschänder frühzeitig entlassen wurde und bei sein bruder in so ein 3000 sehlen kaff einzog. 
Der bürgermeister veröfentlichte den einzug und plözlich war der teufel los, da dieser entlassener kinderschänder rund um die uhr von den bewohner belagert wurde wie bei eine demo, es ging so weit dar er polizei schutz brauchte da weder er, weder noch die familie von den sein bruder ruhe hatten.

Was ich nun interesant finde, diese misbrauchgeschihten in bereich der kirche, geht der nation quasi am allerwertesten vorbei. 
Hier werden keine priester belagert wie bei eine demo, obwohl die noch geferlicher sind alls der frühentlassene kinderschänder was seine straffe eigentlich abgesesen hat.

Das solte auch zu bedenken geben.


----------



## nyso (17. März 2010)

Wenn jemand meine Tochter vergewaltigen sollte kannst du davon ausgehem das ich ihn ins Jenseits befördere, selbst wenn ich danach lebenslänglich mit anschließender Sicherungsverwahrung bekommen würde. Und weißt du wieso?
Als ich kleiner war hat mir auch jemand was angetan. Nicht vergewaltigt, aber gequält. Damals war ich 7 Jahre alt. Jetzt bin ich 21 und leide noch immer unter Depressionen. Mal leicht, mal schwer, aber absolut immer! 
Man kann davon ausgehen das der Großteil der Kinder bis an ihr Lebensende leidet. Außerdem kann sich dieser "seelische Mord" doch tatsächlich in echten Mord wandeln. Dann nämlich, wenn jemand wegen schwerer Depressionen Selbstmord begeht.

Ganz nebenbei würde ich die Bibel nicht unbedingt als Beweis für irgendwas ansehen. Sie wurde so oft verändert, das sagt dir dein Priester sicher nicht Oder wusstest du, dass es in der Bibel eine Passage gab, die das Leben nach dem Tod und die Wiedergeburt beschreibt? Laut dieser Passage ist die Wiedergeburt nämlich absoluter Alltag.


----------



## herethic (17. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ohne Glauben hätten sie diese Sachen trotzdem erfunden.


Kann man nicht sagen.
Es kann ja auch sein,das jemanden in der Kirch ein Einfall gekommen ist,weil er etwas bestimmtes in der Bibel gehört hat,er eine Sache ausprobiert hat uns somitetas erfunden hat.Ausserdem sind einige Erfinder Söhne von Pfarrern und durch den Wohlstand der Väter(durch die Kirche,durch den glauben)konnten sie sich Equipment leisten,wo durch er experimernte machen konnte etc.


Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Jede Gesellschaft beschließt Regeln, ganz unabhängig vom Glauben.


Die Predigungen von Jesus bzw. der Kirche sidn als Grundlage der heutigen Gesetze anzusehen,da sich Menschen daran gehalten haben und wussten das sie bestrafft worden sind.


----------



## EinarN (17. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Siehst du die Aussagen von mehreren Menschen im alten Testament nicht als Beweis an?


Nein. Ich habe den Alten und auch Neuen Testament Gelesen von erste bis zur Letzten Seite. Ichhatte in den Händen die büher was die priestern in der Kirche Haben da Ich ein Cousain habe was priester ist (in Rumänien), Ich hatte uneingeschränkten Zugang zu Alle Erdenkliche kirchliche Dokumentationen und diese testamenten (Alt u. Neu) nicht das Geringste an Gott existenz Enthalten.





> Alsodu würdest jemanden einen qualvollen Tod sterben lassen,weil er das Leben eines Menschen möglicherweise seelisch zerstöt hat...


 Kategorisch JA !





> Hat nciht jeder eine 2.Chance verdient?


In Solche Fälle NEIN !
Wen es nach einige Gesetze gehen wurde, diese TOUR mit der zweite Chance, wurde unser ehemaliger Diktator Tscheauschescku, noch immer leben. WIR haben Ihn an der Wand Gestellt und Gesammt Ehefrau ABGEKNALLT und es ist Gut so. Es gibt auch Fälle wo die Täter keine zweite Chance Verdint haben egal ob man damit umgehen kann oder nicht. Ist nun mal so. Man sieht es auch an den wiederholungstäter auf pädophile Ebene. egal wie fiel jahre knast u. Psycho- Betreung die Bekommen, kaum sind die Drausen, bauen die wieder mist, egal ob in Deutschland oder in...... Thailand. Sie hören damit nicht auf und solche Geistesgestörte Verdinen mit 100% sicherheit keine zweite chance, genau wie mörder bei Mord mit Absicht bis hin zu völkermörder wie Diktatoren.

@ nyso

Du wirst es mir nicht glauben aber ich kann dich Bestens Verstehen. Meine Tochter (Adoptivtochter) wird nun am 24.03.2010. zum zweiten mal in der psihiatrie Eingewiesen weil sie Unter Depresionen u. Angstzustände leidet. 
Sie wird am 20.03.2010, 23 Jahre Alt.
In ihre kindgeit wurde Sie Sexuell Misbraucht. Damahls war sie 9 Jahre.
Möglicherweise bin Ich hier auch der Einzige in den Gesammten Forum was weis was Bedeutet es mit ein Sexuell Misbrauchten kind zutun zu haben, Diesen zu Helfen u. Erzihen, Alle Höhen u. Tiefen mit zu Leben. 
Ist auch ein Grund, warum Ich alldiese kinderschändern keine zweite chance geben wurde und die einfach an der wand stellen wurde,  BANG UND WEG IS ER !

Welche zweite Chance hat den Meine tochter was Mehr in der psihiatrie sitzt als zuhause, was nicht mal den Abschluss 10 Geschaft hat, Was Albträume hat fast jede Nacht, was seit 10 Jahre nur mit Psyhopharma Lebt um die Depresionen u. Angst zustände eingermassen zu Unterdrucken, Was Möglicherweise nie im Leben eine ausbildung machen wird und nie im leben eine Glückliche familie haben wird wie andere millionen von frauen und möglicherweise als Pflegefall endern wird?
*WELCHE ZWEITE CHANCE HAT SIE ?*


----------



## Two-Face (17. März 2010)

Verflucht im Himmel Kruzefix nochmal, es geht hier nicht um Gott oder Jesus! Wie wärs mal, wenn ihr euch in dem Thread drüber unterhaltet, den ich verlinkt habe?


----------



## nyso (17. März 2010)

Hätte die Kirche die anderen Leute nicht so dumm gehalten, hätten die auch Experimente machen können^^

Ganz nebenbei haben die Predigten von Jesus nichts mehr mit der Kirche zu tun. 
Wo ist denn die Nächstenliebe, wenn die Kirche den Afrikanern Kondome verbietet, was zu mehr Aids und damit zu mehr Kranken und toten führt???


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Da der Umfrage-Thread geschlossen wurde, muss ich diese Antwort hier posten:


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wieviele Missbrauchsfälle gibts in Familien, in Sportvereinen, in Schulen?


Hier gehören die Kinderschänder aber nicht alle zu einer großen (religiösen) Gruppierung.
Ich glaube schon, dass die kath. Kirche die Gruppierung mit den meisten Missbrauchsfällen ist.

In der evangelischen Kirche gibt es solche Missbrauchsfälle auch nicht. Da haben die Pfarrer eine Frau, führen ein normales Leben und in ihnen staut sich kein sexueller Druck an.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (17. März 2010)

Schade, dass die Umfrage (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ch-katholische-kirche-liegts-am-zoelibat.html) geschlossen wurde, wollte nämlich speziell auf die Frage eingehen.  Im dem Thread wird das Thema aber zu allgemein aufgefächert - und Umfrageergebnisse stehen einem auch nicht zur Verfügung. Kanns leider nicht verstehen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Kanns leider nicht verstehen...


 
Öhm, ich schon.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (17. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, ich schon.



Nö, der Sinn der Umfrage war ja nicht der Grund, sondern nur die Tatsache, dass es ja noch einen "allgemeinen" Thread gibt und deswegen sich die Umfrage erübrige. Aber gerade hier liegt ja der Wurm, es wird unpräzise. 

Habe ja gerade dir eine schöne Antwort geschrieben, wollte posten und da stand "Thema geschlossen". Nochmal hab ich keinen Bock.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. März 2010)

Ein allgemeiner Thread kann keine Umfragewerte zu einem bestimmten Teil-Thema in Balkenform präsentieren, hier gehen nur einzelne Aussagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2010)

MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Nö, der Sinn der Umfrage war ja nicht der Grund, sondern nur die Tatsache, dass es ja noch einen "allgemeinen" Thread gibt und deswegen sich die Umfrage erübrige. Aber gerade hier liegt ja der Wurm, es wird unpräzise.


 
Aber der Thread hier artet doch eh schon völlig aus, da muss man nicht noch eine Umfrage draus machen, denn die führt ja zu nichts, weil eben niemand kompetend genug ist etwas Sachliches zu schreiben.



MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Habe ja gerade dir eine schöne Antwort geschrieben, wollte posten und da stand "Thema geschlossen". Nochmal hab ich keine Lust.


 
Du hättest das auf mein Profil posten können.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (17. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hättest das auf mein Profil posten können.



Naja, nerven will ich dich damit ja auch nicht.  Wenn ich jeden etwas auf die Pinnwand schreiben würde, der nicht meiner Meinung ist, wär ich schon längst RIP. 



Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Ein allgemeiner Thread kann keine Umfragewerte zu einem bestimmten Teil-Thema in Balkenform präsentieren, hier gehen nur einzelne Aussagen.



eben


----------



## Folterknecht (18. März 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> In der evangelischen Kirche gibt es solche Missbrauchsfälle auch nicht. Da haben die Pfarrer eine Frau, führen ein normales Leben und in ihnen staut sich kein sexueller Druck an.




Träume mal schön weiter ... . Dieser Verein nutzt teilweise genau die gl. Techniken um das Ganze zu vertuschen (Versetzung ...). Allerdings kommt es bei denen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, wesentlich seltener vor. 
Vermutlich mit der gl. Häufigkeit wie im Rest der Gesellschafft, wobei die katholische Kirche meiner Meinung nach deutlich über dem Durchschnitt liegen dürfte.


----------



## EinarN (18. März 2010)

MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Umfrage (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ch-katholische-kirche-liegts-am-zoelibat.html) geschlossen wurde, wollte nämlich speziell auf die Frage eingehen.  Im dem Thread wird das Thema aber zu allgemein aufgefächert - und Umfrageergebnisse stehen einem auch nicht zur Verfügung. Kanns leider nicht verstehen...


Ich übernehme mein posting von den Geschlossenen Thread und erinere daran das ich das hier schonmal Erwähnte!

Mit 100% sicherheit *JA !* Es liegt am *Zölibat*
Das sexuelle verlangen eines menschen liegt in der natur. 
Kämpft man dagegen an, führt es im laufe der jahren zur psichische beschädigungen was ein derartiges verhalten verursachen.
Zölibat sollte abgeschaft werden!         

In andere Grupierungen wie Vereine und auch einzelne personen, kommt es zu solche Handlungen wegen eine Erhöhte Annormale Sexuelle Abstinenz was gleichgestellt werden kann mit den Zölibat.

Dazu zählt auch noch die Mangelde soziale Integration bei den Allgemeinen Fällen in der Gesellschaft, Menschen was Hämmungen haben eine Partnerin zu fingen, Geistlich Eingeschränkte, Einzelgänger trotz Verreinmitgliedschaften usw.
In 99% Der Fälle Laut medien Berichte, derartige Straftäter sind Einzelgänger überwiegend mit ein Sehr Mangelhaften Bekanntenkreis (Freunde) und Überwiegend Keine Famillie. Leben zu 95% zurückgezogen sogar im Berufsleben.

Nun, die was Tätig sind im kirchlichen bereich sind auf den Gleichen niveau. 

Das Leben Innerhalb der kirche, Abgeschirmt von der Aussenwelt (von der Geselschaft) in ein Geschlossenen kreis mit Sämtliche Verbote fürt zu den Einzelgängerstatus +  Zölibat (zwang abstinenz) was zu ein Derartiges Verhalten führt.

In Beide Fälle haben wir das Gleiche Ergebniss:
SEXUELLE STRAFTATEN AN MINDERJÄHRIGE


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

man sollte jegliche religionen verbieten.. das die katholiken sich gerne an kleine jungs vergehen gabs schon seit rom.. da war das normal und öffentlich toleriert. in anderen ländern werden nach der sharia kleine mädchen zwangsverheiratet, was nicht weniger schlimm ist. schluß mit dem glaube an falsche götter oder alte pädophile knacker, der verstand sollte endlich mal siegen. ich wette der mom pabst, der nebenbei bemerkt aussieht wie der imperator palpatine, steht selber auf kleine jungs, nur keiner traut sich was zu sagen, gegen der "gottesvertretung" hier auf erden.. macht die läden weltweit dicht und setzt es per gesetz durch das nur noch nach verstand und nächstenliebe gehandelt werden darf, nicht mehr nach einem falschen glauben und schon ist die ganze welt ein besserer ort. keine zwangsehen, alte pädoknacker können sich nicht mehr hinter einer intitution verstecken, und vorallem, keine kriege mehr. jedenfalls keine mehr in namen allahs..


----------



## EinarN (18. März 2010)

@ Sash

So was kannste nie durchsezen. Der fanatismus ist zu häftig und raubt jeden gesunden verstand.
ich gebe dir ein beispiel aus Rumänien:

Das land wurde 40 Jahre unter den communistischen regime zur ateismus gezwungen, obwohl es überseht ist mit kirchen. Nun, seit 20 jahre ist der kommunistische mist weg, es herscht ein gewaltiger nachholbedarf und so eine macht in den 23 milionen menschen kleinen land das die im stande waren in 20 jahre gut *4000 kirchen* zu bauen.
Nur da sieht man schon wie abgeschaltet der verstand ist geschweige in andere länder, noch grösere wie Rumänien.

Die einzigen was dagegen etwas unternehmen können sind grundsäzlich die eltern was ihre kindern nicht mehr in derartige institutionen einweisen sollen aber sogar das ist schwer da die eltern selber das gehirn abgeschaltet haben und das gefahrenpotential nicht sehen oder nicht sehen wollen bzw. es ignorieren.

Eltern was die kinder in derartige insttutionen einweisen werden nur dann helhörig wen das mädel den braten im ofen hat und plözlich zunimmt oder der junge öfter durchfahl hat alls sonst oder kein es apetit und sich dauernd übergeben muss. 
Dann ist es aber bereitz zu spät und die Heulsüsen Krokodiltränen in Strömen vor der Camera helfen dann auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## frEnzy (18. März 2010)

Wie so oft wird an dem Thema vorbei diskutiert. Klar, so schlimm die Fälle in der Kirche für sich genommen auch sein mögen und man meinetwegen auch einen höheren, moralischen Standard ansetzen darf, ist das eigentliche Problem nicht der Missbrauch von Kindern in kirchlichen Einrichtungen. Versteht mich nicht falsch! Jeder einzelne Fall für sich ist ein Fall zu viel und das Verhalten der Kirche ist mehr als nur skandalös. Das eigentliche Problem ist aber der Kindesmissbrauch, der täglich überall in den Familien vorkommt!! Die Diskussion über die Kirche und wie sie mit ihren Priestern und den Missbrauchsfällen umgeht ist richtig und wichtig aber insgesamt gesehen nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Die meisten Kinder werden zu Hause vergewaltigt und das sind nicht wenige!! Das sind hunderttausende!! Da müsste angesetzt werden!!


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

hmm ich geh mal davon aus das mehr Betrunkene Väter ihre Kinder vergewaltigen als Pfarrer wollt ihr jz den Betrunkenen Vater abschaffen ? 

( Nur ein Beispiel habe nix gegen Betrunkene Väter  )


----------



## nyso (18. März 2010)

Abschaffen sollte und kann man die Kirche sowieso nicht. Vergesst mal auch nicht die guten Seiten der Kirche, z.B Caritas, Diakonie und andere kirchliche Hilfswerke.
Man muss die ganze Kirche aber tranzparenter machen, solche Vertuschungen darf es nicht geben.


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

Stimmt abschaffen kann man die Kirche nicht, denn jeder Mensch glaubt an was, viele glauben an Gott und sind röm. kath. du kannst den Leuten nicht ihren Glauben nehmen weil du nicht daran glaubst! ( Bezogen auf Einarn und Sash  )



> Man muss die ganze Kirche aber tranzparenter machen


Jop Kindermissbrauch ist Kindermissbrauch ob Pfarrer, Bundeskanzler oder was weiß ich gleiches Vergehen gleiche Strafe


----------



## frEnzy (18. März 2010)

Generell sind die Strafen für Kindesmissbrauch und deren Verjährungsfristen eher lächerlich. Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Kinder ihr Leben lang darunter leiden.


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

was willst du sonst machen ? Erschießen ? Zeit zurückdrehen ? Bei Frauenmissbrauch ists ja ähnlich..


----------



## EinarN (18. März 2010)

Was die verjährungsfristen betrifft diese sind nicht nur lecherlich sondern ein witz. Ein kind ist in etwicklung und in solche fälle verunsichert u. Verängstlicht. Bis den seine grauen zellen so zuverlässig ticken das er das mund auf macht und erzählt was passiert ist, vergehen jahre (volljährigkeit / erwachsenen alter) und in der zwischenzeit leuft diese frist ab.
Bei den erwachsenen frauen ist es in der regel die geheimnistuerei scham vor der geselschaft, scham es heraus zu sagen das da was passiert ist und so wird es in der länge gezogen oder verheimlicht.

Nun, die meisten suchen die schuld immer nur bei den männern aber das es hier anhand eine gewissen "konstelation" zur mittäterschaft kommt wird übersehen.

Alls Beispiel, der oben genannte Betrunkene Vater:

Wen in eine ehe beide partner die ehelichen pflichten etwas bewuster und verantwortungvoller anfgehen wurde, wurde so was nicht passieren. jede bezihung erschlaft bei ein gewissen punkt in routine aber das bedeutet schon lange nicht das man ein partner den beischlaf verweigert durch sämtliche nicht nachvollzihbare ausreden.
Kaum vergehen einige jahre ehe, plözlich hat MUTTI fast jeden abend nicht nachvollzihbare migränen anfälle, ist dauernd müde wegen den so schweren haushalt oder erschöpft von den langen einkaufsbummel  falls hausfrau, oder mega gestresst wegen den beruf.
Von den normalen beischlaf (2 - 3 mal pro woche) in anfangszeiten der bezihung, kommt es zum beischlaf höchstens 1 bis 2 mal in monat wen nicht noch seltener und hier ist nun das problem.
Wen ein man das verlangen hat, dauernd von der partnerin abgeleht wird, paralel aber rund um die uhr weibliche reitze um sich herum hat, irgendwann dreht er durch und dann entweder geht er fremd oder macht blödsinne. Kommt nun auch alcohol im spiel, gerät die angelegenheit komplett ausser kontrolle.
Nun, sind auch noch weibliche kinder in pubertätsalter in der famillie was dank mode und geselschaftseinflüsse schon im jungen jahren geschminkt und aufgebräzelt herum laufen wie die allerlezten schl***n, enge bekleidung das man formen zur gesicht bekommt was man nicht mal sehen dürfte oder laufen halb nackt durch die gegend dank mode mit eine kriegsbemahlung im gesicht noch schlechter wie ein picasso, hier irgendwelche noch nicht vorhandenen weibliche reitze im fordergrund unkontroliert gezwungen werden und damit unbewust provoziert, endet die angelegenheit in ein fiascko.

Wen das gesetz in den familieren verhalten der partner nicht eingreifen kann und nicht vorschreiben kann wie sie sich im ehebett zu verhalten haben und wie offt, kann es aber auf jugendschutz ebene eingreifen, eine altersgerechte bekleidung u. gestaltung bei den kindern erzwingen um sämtliche provokationen mit den in entwicklung befindliche weibliche reizen zu vermeiden.

Wen ihr in der stadt herum läuft, darauf achtet wie die bekleidet in der Schule Gehen bzw. von der schule kommen, wie die in der freizeit herum laufen, wist ihr was ich meine.

Alldas bedeutet aber wiederum nicht das ich die täter in schutz nehme weil letztendlich jeder erwachsene sollte sich kontrolieren können u. beherschen. 
Das problem jedoch, männer sind nicht alle gleich und man sollte in solche fälle auch immer die uhrsache WARUM PASSIERT ES in betracht zihen.


----------



## Fl_o (18. März 2010)

> Wen ihr in der stadt herum läuft, darauf achtet wie die bekleidet in der Schule Gehen bzw. von der schule kommen, wie die in der freizeit herum laufen, wist ihr was ich meine.


Ja da weiß ich GENAU was du meinst   und als Mann find ich das ja auch nicht schlimm.. 

Hmm stimmt der Mann ist von Natur aus dafür verantwortlich, für den Vortbestand der Menschlichen Rasse zu sorgen, und von Natur aus sollte der Mann sich mit so viel wie möglichen Weiblichen Mitmenschen paaren ( Früher hat halt dan das Alpha Mänchen das ganze rudel gef***t ^^) Wen dan der Mann von seiner Frau abgelehnt wird, er sexuelle nähe sucht und diese bei seiner Frau nicht findet und ihm dan ein paar tussn vor die Nase laufen, ist es von Natur aus klar das er sich bei denen befriedigt.. Alles schön und gut, aber Mann + Kind NEIN für mich unerklärlich nur fraglich ist noch wie alt waren die kinder ? 5 Was macht man mit 5 alleine in der Kirche ? 10 ? selbiges wie bei 5 16 ? Kann man sich da nicht schon Währen ?


----------



## frEnzy (18. März 2010)

Ey EinarN, gehts noch??? Fl_o... alles klar? Die Täter sind also nur Opfer? Die Kinder und die Frauen selbst schuld, dass sie missbraucht und vergewaltigt werden? Oh je, der arme Mann... überall diese unwiederstehlichen Reize... oder was?


----------



## nyso (18. März 2010)

Diese Kinder wurden von den Eltern in die kirchlichen Schulen geschickt, und zwar ab dem 6. Lebensjahr. Es ist ja eher selten in Kirchen passiert denke ich, immer nur in den katholischen Erziehungsanstalten.


----------



## EinarN (18. März 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ey EinarN, gehts noch??? Die Täter sind also nur Opfer? Die Kinder und die Frauen selbst schuld, dass sie missbraucht und vergewaltigt werden? Oh je, der arme Mann... überall diese unwiederstehlichen Reize... oder was?



Hey,* KANNST DU LESEN?*

Wo habe Ich geschrieben das die Männer nur Opfer sind?
Das habe ich *NICHT GESCHRIEBEN* und weit entfernt der Gedanke zu so was.

Um es Direkter zu Sagen, auch wen ich Wieder eine Verwarnung bekomme:

Es gibt auch Männer was sich nicht Beherschen Können. *WIR SIND NICHT ALLE GLEICH*. Es gibt *GEISTLICH LABILE MÄNNER* und wen nun eine Frau bzw. Weibliches kind aufgebrezelt wie eine pufmutter dur die gegend latscht und Provotiert ist eine Katastrophe Vorprogramiert, besonders bei kindern.

Wen eine 8 oder 10 Jährige Geschminkt und mit entweder Enge Stretsch Jeans durch die gegend lauft das man ihr sogar den profil der schamlippen zwischen den beinen erkennen kann oder mit halb dursichtigen T-Schirt u. Minirock das sie halbnackt erscheint wie eine sch***e, so aufgebrezelt sogar abends um 10 Uhr durch die gegend lauft, herumkihert und anhimmelt jeden was ihr über den weg läuft, soll sie sich nicht wundern das irgendwann sie einer erwischt und Flachlegt.
Eltern was da nicht rechtzeitig eingreifen und so verantwortungslos mit ihre kindern umgehen, sind genau so schuldig wie ein täter.

*SO WAS IST VERMEIDBAR*.


----------



## frEnzy (18. März 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Hey,* KANNST DU LESEN?*
> 
> Wo habe Ich geschrieben das die Männer nur Opfer sind?


 
Dein ganzes Posting sagt aus, dass die Frauen und Mädchen, die sich aufbrezeln selbst schuld sind, wenn ein Mann sie vergewaltigt. Sie haben es ja sozusagen drauf angelegt. Genauso deine Behauptung, dass das alles nicht passieren würde, wenn die Ehefrauen ihren "ehelichen Pflichten" nachkommen würden... einfach nur lächerlich!!!


----------



## McZonk (18. März 2010)

So, ich habe das jetzt lange genug mit angesehen wie hier am Thema vorbei _geschossen_ wird und es langsam auch auf eine beleidigende Bahn zu kippen droht. Gleich zwei AUfforderungen der Moderation wurden links liegen gelassen...

Daher denke ich dass ihr Verstädnis dafür aufbringen werdet, dass wir den Thread mangels sinnvoller Diskussionsgrundlage und wegen sehr pubertärem Umgangston mancher Poster schließen.
*
CLOSED*


----------

